# AOS "quality" awards and price?



## paphioland (Mar 7, 2015)

*I moved this from another thread titled "How do you respond to plants for sale being described as 'Award Quality!'?"*


I would not pay one penny more for a plant that was awarded. Why would I? I pay what I think a plant is worth to me taking into account my knowledge of the current market. Supply and demand. Frequency and likelihood of finding something of that quality at that or lower price. Who knows more about paphs an AOS judge or a reputable breeder? Now breeders may have ulterior motives but that is why I said reputable. Believe me there are judges with ulterior motives. Awards are a joke to me. They are for beginners and people who don't know enough about their hobby to be an expert yet. Some judges are good, some suck, some are OK. Some only know one type of orchid. Some never grow orchids. They rarely see enough volume or are knowledgeable about breeding trends around the world to accurately assess orchids. Besides that there is some innate ability to see and remember the differences in color, proportions, size and how they all come together. Most judges don't possess that skill set in any abundance. Actually most people dont. It is probably a bell shaped curve. Why take your plants to judging. Why would I take something worth 15k to a judge? Are they going to pay me to see it? Why should I pay for their education, if they are even capable of being educated. Become an expert yourself. That is the fun of a hobby. Go visit breeders and orchid shows. Join you local orchid society. Judging is fine but just realize it is silly. For beginners though it may be a good place to learn some stuff. I seriously don't know any serious paph enthusiasts who get their plants judged unless it is for some type of marketing for their company. If you are just happy enjoying paphs, buy what you like an what you think something may be worth to you. If you are a perfectionist who indulges in their hobbies put the work in and become an expert.

In addition the whole idea that it raises the value of your plant significantly is a myth. Very few people spend big bucks on paphs unless they know what they are buying or getting. I don't care what the award is I know the value of the plant. Or at least I think I do and that is all that matters. Truthfully I probably value the plant less if it has been judged. Its private beauty has been taken. It is no longer as unique. The picture has been distributed. Also what happens if something that is clearly exceptional gets a mediocre award? You then have to find a really knowledgeable buyer. In addition I would use it against you even though I know that the plant was worth more unjudged. If you get the highest award it neither helps or hurts a spectacular plant. I think of orchids in terms of cost not awards. How much do I like it? How much does it cost? How much is it worth? Am I willing to pay that much.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 7, 2015)

To me the AOS judging system has become a joke. The annual awards issue is what sealed the deal with me. Some of the FCC's and other awards I have seen come out of different regions are questionable. What was it two years ago when the two flowered Phrag got an FCC?


----------



## BLReed (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like some losers are unhappy.:rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Mar 7, 2015)

Look at P. kovachii for example. It seems like almost every one of the first flowering plants got high awards and still seems like what are actually just normal flowers are getting AMs. In reality no single kovachii should have an FCC yet because no judge has knowledge of what an extremely exceptional kovachii flower looks like. And this methodology extends to all the new species that are judged. The quality award should reflect the actual quality and not just the "best one yet".


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 7, 2015)

BLReed said:


> Sounds like some losers are unhappy.:rollhappy:



I can get a home depot Phal.,pick a random name, and go to Philly for an AM.:clap:


----------



## gonewild (Mar 7, 2015)

jtrmd said:


> I can get a home depot Phal.,pick a random name, and go to Philly for an AM.:clap:



Hush, don't be givin away secrets of the inner circle.


----------

